# ? for bmudd



## morkdach (Apr 4, 2009)

hey Brian we know how busy you have been and thanks from all of us.
is getting the acroynms and view all active threads working in the fututre of this site
let us know please.
Thanks
________________


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 5, 2009)

Not complainin in any way but I do miss the old format.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 5, 2009)

I think Brian is actually out of town this weekend hopefully getting some R&R but I know these things are on his list not sure where on the list but on the list. I know he has been working on the site quite a bit and many things we just don't see or haven't seen yet


----------



## morkdach (Apr 26, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW missed that one there.  

I am working on the old look right now. Having a few snags. Hopefully this week.


----------



## morkdach (May 5, 2009)

whats up with this.
is the fix possable or not we like the site and we like it the way it was.
if not fixable tell us & we will still be here and not looking for the fix.
Thanks for all the time you have in this Brian but the time has come is this fixable or not?


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 6, 2009)

It will get fixed. I am having a issue that is making no sense. I have a email into the company that wrote the portal program. I am just waiting for a response from them. Cant do any thing more until I get a response.


----------



## morkdach (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Brian


----------



## morkdach (May 15, 2009)

whats up with the otbs signature going away all the time is this fixable or just delete it off of there let us know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Thanks for all your time in this Brian


----------



## morkdach (May 29, 2009)

any chance on acronymns


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2009)

maybe............


----------

